
Immigration to US to be halted due to virus – Trump - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52363852
======
saltking112
If Trump is talking about immigration and work visas alike, I simply can't
imagine how large parts of the American economy is going to function without
foreign workers.

For one, no labor could be hired to perform many farm duties, and certainly
not for the amount that farms pay foreign temp workers.

Similarly, Silicon Valley is also hugely dependent. Indeed, if firms could
hire locally, they won't jump through the extra hoops to secure work visas -
yet we see so many folks on work visas all across the tech industry.

Last, investor visas also inject a sizable amount of capital into the US
capital markets and pulling the plug on that when many businesses can't access
capital just doesn't make any sense. Most of these people do not even need to
work anyway.

I am afraid this is going to accomplish precisely the opposite of what he set
out to do.

~~~
pm321
"For one, no labor could be hired to perform many farm duties, and certainly
not for the amount that farms pay foreign temp workers."

The opportunity is definitely there to roboticize the backbreaking work those
faceless poorly dressed "peasants" are subject to under the watchful gaze of
new bossman from investor capitalized Communist Party China. Isreali robotics
firms have demo proofs of concepts years ago. Even Elon Musk has posted
YouTube clips of potato size sorting machine.

~~~
tartoran
If this was feasible it would have happened already. I don’t think we’re there
yet. And how many years are we not to have veggies, fruits any other items
that come directly from the labor of immigrants? And Americans won’t do this
type of work, even if paid better I think

~~~
burfog
That sounds a lot like picking cotton. If the immigrants don't become
Americans (who supposedly "won't do this type of work") then what are they? It
sounds an awful lot like keeping slaves. They even arrive crammed in the holds
of ships, unable to speak the local language.

Americans will do the work. They won't if an excess of unskilled labor drives
down the wages, but that doesn't have to happen. We don't need to keep an
underclass.

------
dntbnmpls
dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931290)

